# Facebook e gente strana



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2017)

Parlo di gruppi di fb, gente che  per abbondonare un gruppo deve fare un pippone dei propri motivi.
Siamo in 20.000, ma veramente pensano che a tutte ste persone può interessare il perché?
In più fanno gli offesi, quando vengono attaccati.
Allo zoo ci si diverte:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2017)

Non succede solo su fb .
Il narcisismo dilaga.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non succede solo su fb .
> Il narcisismo dilaga.


vedo vedo


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Parlo di gruppi di fb, gente che  per abbondonare un gruppo deve fare un pippone dei propri motivi.
> Siamo in 20.000, ma veramente pensano che a tutte ste persone può interessare il perché?
> In più fanno gli offesi, quando vengono attaccati.
> Allo zoo ci si diverte:rotfl:


pipponi kilometrici ?:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pipponi kilometrici ?:rotfl:


di più, arrivano ad insultarsi.:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Parlo di gruppi di fb, gente che  per abbondonare un gruppo deve fare un pippone dei propri motivi.
> Siamo in 20.000, ma veramente pensano che a tutte ste persone può interessare il perché?
> In più fanno gli offesi, quando vengono attaccati.
> Allo zoo ci si diverte:rotfl:


le droghe di un tempo erano più buone e fottevano anche meno il cervello


----------

